# No longer attracted to husband



## wandering_peace (Dec 23, 2015)

I've been with my husband for almost 4 years (married for less than a year). Before we got married, he was always happy and eager to help me with chores and errands. He would spend time planning fun activities we can do together. Now that we're married, he's sloppy and lazy. He throws mail, clothes, books, scrap paper, etc. all around the house. When he cooks, there's guaranteed to be stains on the counters, stovetop, and floor. He complains that we don't spend enough time together, but he no longer puts any effort into planning dates. Most of the time when we do have date nights, it's because I schedule it and I come up with the plans.

I do all the vacuuming, scrubbing, sweeping, mopping, and picking up around the house. I've vacuumed, lugged out the trash, scrubbed the kitchen RIGHT IN FRONT OF HIM. The most he would do is lift up his feet so I can vacuum under the couch. Sometimes, he would leave the room as though the noise is disturbing him. I can ask him repeatedly in a thousand different ways to help out, but he always has an excuse (I'm tired; I want to relax; I had a stressful day; it's late). Or sometimes he will agree, but he won't follow through. When I get angry, he accuses me of not communicating my requests and needs to him. It's always my fault. 

When he actually cleans the house or does a chore, he acts like he did me a HUGE favor and he expects massive gratitude in the form of compliments and sex. What do I get for cleaning up after him all the time?! Nothing but inconsideration. We both work stressful jobs (40+ hours), but I still find time to do housework because I don't like living with bugs and surrounded by garbage, dirty dishes, and dirty laundry.

The only thing he does willingly and without me asking is pick up groceries which I chalk up to the fact that he needs to eat (sometimes too much). 

I feel like I married a kid, except he's trapped in an overweight, balding, 30-year old man's body. I am no longer physically attracted to him because I feel like his mother instead of his wife and lover. (He's also lazy in bed and in the romance department.) 

The icing on the cake is that he abuses alcohol: he drinks excessively when he's stressed out. The last time we spoke about this, he agreed that he has a problem, yet he won't get help for it. He has zero hobbies (unless computer games and video games count) and very few friends. On most evenings after work, I'm tidying up, vacuuming, scrubbing, putting away the dishes, and all the meanwhile, he's sitting on the couch throwing back 4-8 drinks until he's passed out.

Then I see my friends' husbands who do everything from cleaning to painting to yard work, and I feel completely depressed. I know no marriage is perfect, but is it worth working on a relationship when one person is literally doing all the work?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

It would not be to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Nope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

He turned into a turnip. When two people live in the house, then two people do the chores. You are not his live-in maid. Prepare a chore list and ask him which 50% does he want to do. If he says none, then say you don't want to do any either. Since you're more or less roommates rather than partners, stop sleeping with him.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

The simple anser is, the most often time when a person changes is when there is pain involved, and it has to be sufficient pain.

Of course, it is not guaranteed either.

I suggest marriage couseling on your own while you detach and do your own thing. If you have talked things through, then action is the next step.

If you talk to a good therapist that knows what the heck they are talking about, change is a slow process and it is something you need to watch and see if they can maintain it for a period of time or not. At the very least, six months to a year depending on severity. Sometimes years, especially with addiction, and it is always a risky choice to stay due to relapse being common.

I too, have high standard of cleanliness and cannot stand messiness.

My gf is clean, not as much as myself, but clean enough when she is over and when I am over her place, I clean after myself and sometimes help her with her lawn, mopping or whatever. She tends to cook and do dishes when she is over.

You may have to compromise if you work things out, and you may still do a majority of the work even if that does not seem fair, and at best, he can do his own laundry, cook his own meals and clean when he is done, like a roommate who is responsible for their own end.

Again, let some things go, and detach, if he is adversely affecting your well-being. If he is causing you anger, do not be around him, and limit your stress and mostly look after yourself. He is an adult, let him look after himself.

Also, it may have been the honeymoon phase, that stage can last for several years, and well, when it ended, you get the real him and whether he faked it or not, this is most likely his base behavior.

Anyways, what you thought you had or actually had is gone, and he is this person that you interact with now.

You may have to lower your expectations from what you think a partner is. I know you would like one to share in the responsibilities, and that might not happen, and in the end, it is what you can live and live without.


----------



## peanutbuttr (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi Wandering .. Are you still going out regularly with your own friends? Just because he is a stump, you don't have to be. I know that sometimes my husband subconsciously stops helping me out because he is dying for a night alone with his crappy TV and games. It will be good for you mentally to go out, but it should also be a pseudo-experiment. Maybe the personal time will reset him. Maybe he will see that you are having fun and want to join. Maybe he will stay the same but you will be more satisfied. Maybe he will stay the same and you still need something else in a husband. Regardless, you should have a better feel on the situation. Personally, I don't mind doing the majority of the cleaning stuff. But you need a partner whose expectations match yours.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

It sounds like the laziness is just one of his terrible behaviors, and far from the most significant one.

To wit: He's an alcoholic.

I assume you have no kids, so this is easy: 
1. Don't get pregnant!
2. Get rid of him.


----------



## wandering_peace (Dec 23, 2015)

Mr.Fisty said:


> The simple anser is, the most often time when a person changes is when there is pain involved, and it has to be sufficient pain.
> 
> Of course, it is not guaranteed either.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yours has been the most realistic perspective. I've been wondering if perhaps I had settled and it sounds like I will have to settle some more by lowering my expectations if I want to stay in this marriage.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I would set him down very calmly and say. I'm going to do my 50% share in this marriage and I expect you to do the same if you can't I'll start looking for your replacement.

The clock is ticking.


----------



## wandering_peace (Dec 23, 2015)

technovelist said:


> It sounds like the laziness is just one of his terrible behaviors, and far from the most significant one.
> 
> To wit: He's an alcoholic.
> 
> ...


I really want at least one kid, but I cannot even fathom bringing a child into such a dysfunctional environment. Plus, it will mean that I'm picking up and cleaning for a family of three while holding down a full time job. I can already foresee having to do all the work and parenting on my own. He's already proven to me that this is not an equal partnership.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

You have been married less than a year. 

In that time, he became overweight and balding?

He sounds like a lazy guy and not a very good partner. But I am guessing he was much of this before you married him. Were you hoping he would lose weight and grow hair after marriage?

As someone else said .... easy decision. Leave.


----------



## wandering_peace (Dec 23, 2015)

SadSamIAm said:


> You have been married less than a year.
> 
> In that time, he became overweight and balding?
> 
> ...


No, he was not over-eating before we got married. He actually stayed a healthy weight by running about three times a week and weightlifting at the gym. He's completely given up those activities in the course of a few months, citing a lack of motivation. 

Leaving a marriage is not as easy as some people on here are suggesting. There are financial, logistical, and emotional implications. It's not something to be taken lightly.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

wandering_peace said:


> I really want at least one kid, but I cannot even fathom bringing a child into such a dysfunctional environment. Plus, it will mean that I'm picking up and cleaning for a family of three while holding down a full time job. I can already foresee having to do all the work and parenting on my own. He's already proven to me that this is not an equal partnership.



Perhaps you should talk to a therapist and ask yourself why you are willing to live with this current situation. Why do you want to stay married? If it is love, love is not enough, as love can fade if it is not reinforced by action.

At the very least,, if you do stay, at minimum, he should quit drinking and at least clean up after himself and wash his own dishes and do his own laundry.

The longer you play his servant, the more he will expect it.

Personally, I like receiving gratitude and I like showing gratitude. It helps keep the love strong.

Btw, you are the one who shows what you can and can live without. And it may be hard to accept, but you married an adolescent person when it comes to level of maturity. You have to look past his actual physical age and see him as he really is.

Do not pretend to be attracted to him either, it will give him a false perception of himself and what you think about him. If he is a sloppy, letting himself go alcoholic, then pretending will not help you or him.

If you do leave, it is better to leave before you run out of love because all those years of imprinted emotional memories will affect how you feel. Even if he ever changes, you may have reached the point of no return where you simply cannot ever trust him nor have any good, positive feelings about him.

Your main priority should be yourself and your well-being.

My view on relationships is that it should add to ones life and not detract. And, it sounds like it would detract from your overall well-being and happiness.

If it comes down to two people being dysfunctional, would it not be better to leave and at least remain healthy yourself?

Also, another trap is that you may end up feeling responsible for him. You are not. You are not responsible for his well-being, for his happiness. Don't allow him to use you as a crutch, that will only enable his behavior.

Sometimes it takes tough love, and that perhaps will require walking. As long as you stay with him, you are letting him know that it is okay with you for him to be an alcoholic, lazy, and a slob.


----------



## wandering_peace (Dec 23, 2015)

Mr.Fisty said:


> Perhaps you should talk to a therapist and ask yourself why you are willing to live with this current situation. Why do you want to stay married? If it is love, love is not enough, as love can fade if it is not reinforced by action.
> 
> At the very least,, if you do stay, at minimum, he should quit drinking and at least clean up after himself and wash his own dishes and do his own laundry.
> 
> ...


I was actually on the phone with a potential therapist today because I'm looking forward to getting a professional's perspective and opinion on this. My husband and I have actually gone to couples therapy and premarital counseling before we got married. It seems everything went in one ear and out the other for him. 

Staying in this marriage, at the current state, is definitely not healthy. I've been questioning myself a lot, wondering how I had missed red flags, if I had ignored them... 

You hit the nail on the head when you said he's using me as an emotional crutch. One of the issues we worked on in counseling was how he always accused me of not spending enough to time with him, how my work, hobbies, and friends seemed to take precedence over him. I heard this complaint even if we had just spent two weeks together on a vacation, or an entire weekend together. It was never enough for him; he was (and continues to) relying heavily on me for fulfillment and contentment. 

I've told him many times to seek therapy for depression, not just alcohol abuse. But he denies that he needs professional help.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

intheory said:


> I know it's not likely, but don't get pregnant.


Resized for emphasis!


----------



## Imovedforthis (Dec 18, 2015)

No kids and you have to work this hard at home?? Hell no.... 

I would dump the child like man and find a real MAN. Forget all that. If it's this much work now, imagine what a couple of kids thrown into the picture would do. or another few years.. you will slowly resent him more and more...


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

wandering_peace said:


> I was actually on the phone with a potential therapist today because I'm looking forward to getting a professional's perspective and opinion on this. My husband and I have actually gone to couples therapy and premarital counseling before we got married. It seems everything went in one ear and out the other for him.
> 
> Staying in this marriage, at the current state, is definitely not healthy. I've been questioning myself a lot, wondering how I had missed red flags, if I had ignored them...
> 
> ...



Think about depression like a black hole. No matter how much energy you put into that person, you will not get anything in return. A lot of dysfunction makes a person selfish and focused on themselves. They do not have enough to give in a relationship.

I suggest you live a happy life as best as you can, be with friends and family more often, surround yourself with positive people. That in turn, over time, may help you leave.

He may work on himself or not, but at least you will have less responsibility and reduce your stress.

If you have not noticed, your life revolves around him more than it should. That is why I suggest you take care of yourself.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Alcoholism should be a deal breaker. Here's why.

It gets worse unless they get into AA and stop completely.
It's debilitating over time.
As he gets older if it does get worse he'll star p!ssing the bed, throwing up on you, etc.

The more I think about this you need to get out now while you can.

Give it one shot if you want to but if he doesn't toe the line file and move on quickly. 

You owe him nothing and yourself everything. Better star some heavy thinking if you haven't!!!!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

wandering_peace said:


> ... It's always my fault.
> 
> The icing on the cake is that he abuses alcohol: he drinks excessively when he's stressed out. The last time we spoke about this, he agreed that he has a problem, yet he won't get help for it. He has zero hobbies (unless computer games and video games count) and very few friends. On most evenings after work, I'm tidying up, vacuuming, scrubbing, putting away the dishes, and all the meanwhile, he's sitting on the couch throwing back 4-8 drinks until he's passed out.


His drinking will be your fault too. Believe me, everything short of original sin will be YOUR fault. This isn't the type of role model you want a child to see.

And what he did is quite similar to what my ex husband did to me: bait and switch. Before we were married, my husband ran marathons, worked out five days a week, and ate healthy. After we got married? His drinking got progressively worse. What I thought was just a guy who liked to party a little too much sometimes before the wedding turned into a depressed, angry, lazy drunk after we said "I do." 

No, your husband's drinking shouldn't be the "icing on the cake." It should be THE CAKE. Alcoholics are very charming when they want something. He wanted you. Now he's got you and he's going to show you who he really is. Believe him.

And, as I recently told another poster who was considering getting her alcoholic into counseling: Getting an alcoholic to make any progress in counseling is like going fishing in a sand box. Impossible.

Please, please, please do not bring an innocent child into this. You're husband isn't lazy just for the sake of being lazy. Drinking is becoming more important to him. It eases his stress. It knocks him out. 

I thought alcoholics were down-and-out bums who drank cheap wine from a paper bag. Not so. My husband was a meritoriously decorated Army officer with a graduate degree in engineering.

Get counseling for yourself. Try Al-Anon. The only request made of newbies is they try six different meetings. His drinking has nothing to do with you, no matter what he says. He owns that.

Again, counseling and Al-Anon. It's worth a shot.


----------



## wandering_peace (Dec 23, 2015)

Some more background on my husband for those who have been following this thread (and also for those who like to psychoanalyze):

1) He comes from an ultra conservative and religious household. His parents pulled him out of public school after the 3rd grade because they didn't want him exposed to the sins of the mainstream. (I'm not exergerating. His parents were religious fanatics who went to televangelist churches.) I think being homeschooled has impeded his social development. 
2) Whenever we're at his mom's house, she goes out of her way to compliment every little thing he does, from washing the dishes to walking the dog. Most of the time, I have to hold back from rolling my eyes and saying out loud, "For God's sake, he just did his own laundry as all grown men should. He didn't perform a heroic deed! Calm yourself." This is exactly why he expects me to dote and faun all over him if he so much as out his dirty dish in the washer.
3) Both he and his sister are very good at avoidance behavior. If an issue comes up that causes any unpleasantness, they don't address it at all. 
4) Very early on in our relationship, he told me he had an alcoholic aunt who drank herself to death. His dad later confirmed it was his sister. Alcoholism runs in his family.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

wandering_peace said:


> Thank you. Yours has been the most realistic perspective. I've been wondering if perhaps I had settled and it sounds like I will have to settle some more by lowering my expectations if I want to stay in this marriage.


Nonsense. What's missing in your marriage is YOU respecting yourself and telling your husband point blank you didn't marry him to become his mother. I assume you both work?

Get a posterboard and two markers. Sit in front him, face him, get his attention, turn off his game, and say 'we're going to come up with an arrangement for this marriage. I'm not your mother, I'm not your maid, and I'm not going to keep doing all the work around here. Here's a list of all the things that have to be taken care of. You and I are going to take turns signing up for things we are going to be responsible for, until everything is accounted for. You get to go first. What's your first pick?'

And if he refuses to do it, you give him 'that look' (the one that says 'really? you're really gonna say no to me?'), and you say 'fine. I quit. From now on, I'm taking care of myself and you're taking care of you. And if your mess gets too bad, you'll see me packing my stuff and moving somewhere else so I don't have to live with it.'

And you stop doing stuff for him.

Address that first. Get the living arrangements equaled out. Once that's done, THEN address the alcoholism.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

wandering_peace said:


> No, he was not over-eating before we got married. He actually stayed a healthy weight by running about three times a week and weightlifting at the gym. He's completely given up those activities in the course of a few months, citing a lack of motivation.
> 
> Leaving a marriage is not as easy as some people on here are suggesting. There are financial, logistical, and emotional implications. It's not something to be taken lightly.


It isn't easy. But the longer you are married the harder it gets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

I was married to man like this for ten years. We had two kids together.

I was too naive to nip it in the bud. It only got worse over the years. By the end of the marriage, I was a parent to two small children and one overgrown man-child (who was actually more demanding than the toddlers). Several times a year, we would have what I came to think of as our "quarterly do-your-share fight", in which I reminded him that I was not his domestic servant and he promised to try harder, but told me he didn't think he should change so I should try harder to "direct" him into doing all the things that needed to be done. He would try until he felt I wasn't mad anymore, then he would go back to the same old routine. The main reason he felt comfortable doing this what that *he never really believed I would leave him over it.* He was quite shocked when he realized he was wrong. And I was shocked to realize that being a single mother of two preschoolers was easier and more rewarding than my marriage.

It's still early, you may be able to fix this. See a therapist, do the chore charts, and let him know how much this means to you. But be prepared to leave, and let him know it. He has to understand that this isn't just some silly feminine fit that will blow over.

Stop cleaning up his mess (but don't be surprised if he doesn't mind living in filth). Move into another bedroom if you have one, especially if the one you share becomes a mess. Take away the domestic support you've been providing. And if you no longer want sex with him, let him know exactly why (I've told my XH that I felt like his mommy, and I had no urge to sleep with my children).

If his problem is alcoholism and depression, he may be able to work past this and be a good partner again. But if you're now seeing his base behavior, not much change will happen, and it will all be temporary.


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

Maybe he's depressed? If he used to help out and doesn't anymore it likely means something changed in him. He could be sensing your disdain for him and it's sapping him of his will to live a vibrant life. As for his appearance, if you married him last year was it just a really really bad year for the guy?

We moved into a new house I painted every room, re-did all the landscaping, replaced about 80% of our plumbing, I didn't take a weekend off for nearly 4 months to get the house looking nice and comfortable, my wife did essentially nothing during this time, didn't paint one room, didn't plant a shrub, pick a weed, nothing. Then on Sunday the Jets are playing so I sit down with a beer to watch it and here comes the martyr with the laundry basket acting annoyed as she folds laundry (first thing she did all weekend, when I worked ten hours on Saturday) and I enjoy a beer and the game. I just got up and walked down to the bar so I could watch the game in peace. 

Many times wives only consider the work "they do" as work, and the work the husband does really doesn't count. I'm not sure if that's the case here, but I would log for two weeks what each is actually doing.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

knobcreek said:


> Maybe he's depressed? If he used to help out and doesn't anymore it likely means something changed in him. He could be sensing your disdain for him....
> 
> We moved into a new house I painted every room, re-did all the landscaping, replaced about 80% of our plumbing, I didn't take a weekend off for nearly 4 months to get the house looking nice and comfortable, my wife did essentially nothing during this time, didn't paint one room, didn't plant a shrub, pick a weed, nothing. Then on Sunday the Jets are playing so I sit down with a beer to watch it and here comes the martyr with the laundry basket acting annoyed as she folds laundry (first thing she did all weekend, when I worked ten hours on Saturday) and I enjoy a beer and the game. I just got up and walked down to the bar so I could watch the game in peace.
> 
> .


I agree. He may be depressed.

Also thread jack: WTH??? Knobcreek I'm glad you went out to watch the game. I don't understand why some women behave this way.... I think they don't respect their husbands....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

Omego said:


> I agree. He may be depressed.
> 
> Also thread jack: WTH??? Knobcreek I'm glad you went out to watch the game. I don't understand why some women behave this way.... I think they don't respect their husbands....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not a thread jack, my point is, is it possible the OP just isn't noticing work he does because it's not work she cares about? I know a lot of women are guilty of this.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

No I meant that I was thread jacking and was referring to your wife's behavior.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

knobcreek said:


> Not a thread jack, my point is, is it possible the OP just isn't noticing work he does because it's not work she cares about? I know a lot of women are guilty of this.



I think she noticed the shift when he stopped after marriage. She states he does shopping for food and cooks occasionally. Also, he is letting himself go, and his drinking has gotten worse where he passes out. He leaves messes for her to clean after and cannot put dishes into the sink.

What happen to not making excuses since would not excuse her for her actions if she neglected him.

You are projecting your situation and it shows in your post when you posted and seem to believe it to be so.

He was more energetic previously. If he gains 100 lbs., is it also her fault? Also, you fail to notice that alcoholism runs in his family as well, so take things into context. They have not been married that long and he lied to her about the alcohol problem in his family and is that also because she shows him disdain as you put it.

When should a marriage or any relationship be engulfing, that is just unhealthy.

Turnera shows and she can make general statements like your own as well.

I have a 26 year old friend whom is addicted to games and neglects his wife and only acknowledges her when he needs sex. His gaming addiction came before his marriage, him shouldering his responsibility for keeping their home clean. That was not the first time that he did this to her either, and she is sick of him now and tired of his behaivor. Would you say that it is because of her disdain that he escapes into games.

Then, could you blame affairs if the other partner is neglected andleft alone.

Please, find a loophole for his lying, I am quite interested, or for you to fit the narrative you wanted, you have to exclude information thus you can say to the OP, it is also your fault for the way the way he is. And if that is not an excuse, would you call it an explanation, and thus she has to fix him and make him all nice and jolly.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

wandering_peace said:


> Some more background on my husband for those who have been following this thread (and also for those who like to psychoanalyze)


Nobody is here to "psychoanalyze." We're virtual strangers out in cyberspace who are responding to what you post. And as far as analyzing him, you did that very thing by offering numbered reasons as to why he's a mess. 

Even if he's a mommy's boy, the fact of the matter is, he's a drunk. And the avoidance of discussing anything even vaguely uncomfortable? That's called denial, and it is THE number one way an alkie maintains their hardcore belief that nothing is wrong with them, it is always someone else's fault.

Sadly, you are riding the denial train with him. And it appears you don't know much about alcoholism. You can stay and continue to be his whipping post and scapegoat. Believe me, he'll heap the blame on you as long as you allow it.

So you can focus on his aunt who drank herself to death, he religious fanatic parents, or his dysfunctional childhood. Those are his problems to deal with. Or, if you want to make yourself REALLY crazy, you can try to figure out why he does what he does.

Basically, it makes no sense. Addiction never does.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

knobcreek said:


> Maybe he's depressed? If he used to help out and doesn't anymore it likely means something changed in him. He could be sensing your disdain for him and it's sapping him of his will to live a vibrant life. As for his appearance, if you married him last year was it just a really really bad year for the guy?
> 
> We moved into a new house I painted every room, re-did all the landscaping, replaced about 80% of our plumbing, I didn't take a weekend off for nearly 4 months to get the house looking nice and comfortable, my wife did essentially nothing during this time, didn't paint one room, didn't plant a shrub, pick a weed, nothing. Then on *Sunday the Jets are playing so I sit down with a beer to watch it and here comes the martyr with the laundry basket acting annoyed as she folds laundry (first thing she did all weekend, when I worked ten hours on Saturday) and I enjoy a beer and the game. I just got up and walked down to the bar so I could *watch the game in peace.
> 
> Many times wives only consider the work "they do" as work, and the work the husband does really doesn't count. I'm not sure if that's the case here, but I would log for two weeks what each is actually doing.


_Posted via Mobile Device_[/

size]

I agree with this. Probably not the case here, but so etching to think about.
I remember several situations like this with my ex. One weekend I replaced a timing belt on her moms car all day (darn Toyota camry) and she was pissed that evening when she was spending 20 minutes cleaning the house while I sat down after 8 hours if steady work. First finger she'd lifted all day. I built an entire septic system for our new house/- same thing. Built a remote brick garage... Same.


----------



## straightshooter (Dec 27, 2015)

Sounds like your husband will not win "hubby of the year award!!
OK, now that that is settled and agreed upon, lets move to the other comments you made

(1) HE IS OVERWIGHT - or has become overweight. That is an easy fix if he wants to. kick him in the ass and tell him he is becoming a porker in your eyes and that you would like some effort to take better care of himself.

(2) HE IS BALDING - this one troubles me, and I am not balding. nothing in your wedding vows stated you would love him as long as he had a full head of hair. he can't help that one. if you had a disease, heaven forbid, that you needed breast reconstruction, how would you feel if he acted the same way. 

Make him fix what is fixable and be thankful and loving if he does. 

if he refuses, then find a new husband but do that after you divorce. it will be less messy and emotionally draining than finding someone to cheat with.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

The nerve of that ba+*tard letting himself go bald, lol.
This is a classic case of a man being blind to his faults, and a woman being blind to hers. They'll divorce, and the cycle of growing discontent will continue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

